# Age 39, TTC #2, low AMH, Gonal f, IUI



## cagla

Hi ladies :)
I am 39 and have a 10 years old son. (He was a suprise baby for us as we were not ttc and using protection.) A year after my pregnancy my body developed a "hashimato" illness which is a type of hypothyroidism. After 4 years they found a big cyst attached to my uterus line and had to have a c-section operation to get it removed. Docs told me that that little thing wouldn no way have let me get pregnant. 
So years went by.... Now we're TTC #2 naturally for 5 years. Only extra thing we did was using the ovulation kits for a few months and using "proseed" couple times, that's all. Nothing so far! 
Well, eventually this month we went to a private doctor on CD3. She looked with u/s and confirmed that the left ovary is a little more functionable compared to the right one and she immediately started my first Ovulation Induction Therapy. 
She wanted to be on the safe side so she started with a lower dose of Gonal f (150) and Cetrotide (0.25). On CD7 we gave up Cetrotide, and continued with Gonal f (150) only. She got suspicious not seeing multiple follicles by then so she wanted to see my AMH level... which turned out to be only 0.6! :(
On CD10 eventually at u/s she visualized a 20mm follicle ready to ovulate, (the rest 2 were only 10mm so no hope) so for tonight she gave us the trigger shot "Ovitrelle". 
She wants to elevate the chances of pregnancy so she suggested IUI rather than try naturally. So hopefully we will have our very first IUI this saturday on CD12. I'm so nervous! 
She also suggested to start "progesterone" that day... (i think to help thicken the uterus wall in order to prevent any possible m/c's)
So if my only follicle has an egg inside and this 1 egg gets to be fertilized and it decides to stick in there... after all these years, it will be the biggest miracle ever for me! You all know very well how devastating it is to wait for days and feeling every little signal of your body as a pregnancy sign, googling them in the internet and after a few days of hoping and waiting each and every time feeling this big disappointment of the AF arrival!
Well, let's hope for the best!
But if the result turns out to be a disappointement, then she said for round two, she will start with a higher dose of Gonal f (250). I have no time to lose as i am drying due to my age...
Well, i know i am not alone, i've been reading many forum sites for the last few years, it is great to know that we are not alone on this path, we all have similar things to share... please share your valuable comments with me... thanks everyone :))


----------



## Redclaire

Hello and howdeedoodee!!
As you can see below I've done the IUI thing and had a beautiful boy...and I'm being greedy by trying again with more IUI now! Hopefully it works for you and me both!
Keep in touch and we can cheer each other up along the way!!


----------



## cagla

Hi Redclaire! How niceee!!! :) i am so happy for you! i hope you get even luckier on your second baby! i am 39 & DH 46... what is your AMH level? mine is a little bit worrying... 0.6 !


----------



## Redclaire

cagla said:


> Hi Redclaire! How niceee!!! :) i am so happy for you! i hope you get even luckier on your second baby! i am 39 & DH 46... what is your AMH level? mine is a little bit worrying... 0.6 !

All my results came back tiptop, AMH 58.9 and FSH 6.6, in fact i over responded in March to the meds...very strict here for IUI, 1 or 2 follicles only to continue to iui...tho we tried bonking ourselves silly to catch one of the 3...but no luck :cry:
If you are reponding to the meds at all that's good, they can up your doses (they've cut mine right down...hardly worth the needle!!) It only takes one egg!!
How's your OH :spermy:?? my OH are grand, (he has another 4 grown up kids from his first marriage!)


----------



## cagla

Oh dear! i think the AMH in your country is on other unit? Here it is supposed to be around 0-3 or 5 the best... So yours is somewhat different i think?
We started with a low dose of Gonal f for me so you are right, next time they will double the dose... doc was also disappointed for not seeing more than 2 follicles. What dose did you use?
We are just new at this therapy so we will have his count for the first time only tomorrow together with the washed ones for IUI tomorrow! I am so worried! :)


----------



## Redclaire

cagla said:


> Oh dear! i think the AMH in your country is on other unit? Here it is supposed to be around 0-3 or 5 the best... So yours is somewhat different i think?
> We started with a low dose of Gonal f for me so you are right, next time they will double the dose... doc was also disappointed for not seeing more than 2 follicles. What dose did you use?
> We are just new at this therapy so we will have his count for the first time only tomorrow together with the washed ones for IUI tomorrow! I am so worried! :)[/QUOTe
> Soz for the delay getting back, busy weekend!!
> Yeah AMH has two scales, uk and USA use different ones. Here in ireland mine is in the optimal range, low is less than 6 i think, but the US scale is in different measurements.
> I'm takking Puregon injecttions day 2-10, 35.7IU at the mo cos I over responded to the 50IU in March.
> They are very strict here in ireland as only one or two max follicles allowed to proceed to IUI, 'selective reduction' is illegal in ireland and singleton/twin preggies as the safest, misscarriage, premmie problems common with triplets etc. I'll be happy with one...or 2!!
> Try not to worry about the IUI...its the TWW thats the pain in the backside....soooooo looong not knowing eeeeerrrrrgggg!!!


----------



## cagla

I understand. I know it is not easy to waste an other month like this especially at our age. each and every month is so precious to us! however since your amh level is good enough like a 30 year old woman, please dont be sad! i am sure eventually the best will happen... :)


----------



## cagla

Hi Redclaire! 
Today i got the negative result of my first iui. I had 1 mature follicle and apparently it didnt make it. I am sad because i had a lot of side effects of the injectables + the progesterone. Now i'll be waiting for AF to start the IUI#2. So i guess we'll both be May iui buddies... Best of luck to both of us :) hugs


----------



## Redclaire

cagla said:


> Hi Redclaire!
> Today i got the negative result of my first iui. I had 1 mature follicle and apparently it didnt make it. I am sad because i had a lot of side effects of the injectables + the progesterone. Now i'll be waiting for AF to start the IUI#2. So i guess we'll both be May iui buddies... Best of luck to both of us :) hugs

Hello again!
I had my IUI last thursday the 8th so i'm in the dreadful tww!! So sorry your last IUI didn't work..it's hard work this TTC malarky!! The nerves would be frazzled!
I tested today and got a feint positive so I'll wait for those trigger positives to fade before I'll trust any result..I'm 6DPO today, I had 2 follies that had just popped prior to IUI...hopefully his swimmers will meet up with my 2 gals and bingo (or maybe even bingo bingo!!)


----------



## cagla

Hi! It is so wonderful to hear that you had 2 follies! I hope you get your real BFP very soon! I'll be waiting to hear good news from you.. 
May I ask you what's your AMH level? And how is the SA of your hubby? And have you ever tried TI before IUI? Thanks :)


----------



## Redclaire

cagla said:


> Hi! It is so wonderful to hear that you had 2 follies! I hope you get your real BFP very soon! I'll be waiting to hear good news from you..
> May I ask you what's your AMH level? And how is the SA of your hubby? And have you ever tried TI before IUI? Thanks :)

My AMH is optimal 58.6 in the UK scale, and no problems with the spermies...I think it was like 97% pure jungle juice!!:haha:
What's TI ??


----------



## cagla

TI vs IUI (it's timed intercourse). When the SA is good enough, usually TI is prefered. Our SA came out great so this time I think I will prefer TI...
By the way, today (CD3) we started the second treatment cycle with 300 iu Gonal f. My dr wants to be more agressive this time round in order to get at least 2-3 follicles. (150iu Gonal f only gave me 1 mature follicle)


----------

